# Greeting other Dogs in the wrong way!



## DarkStars (Nov 3, 2008)

My 11 month old male GSD is terrible at meeting new dogs. He barks and sounds aggressive and wants to immediately run up to the dog - but his tail is wagging the whole time.... it will usually scare the dog he is meeting and send them into a submissive state. Any suggestions on how to get him to relax and greet other dogs in a more 'respectful' manner?


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Have him meet senior German shepherds, they're a gold mine in this respect. They'll teach him manners even if that involves a smack down in the beginning. Other seniors are pretty good at this as long as they're medium/large sized breeds and not dog aggressive.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Really funny! But How true!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm is the same way. He is very immature yet, very "yound in the head" at age 2. He barrels right up barking, playbowing, "I wanna play wiff YOU!! I DO!! I DO wanna play wiff you!!"

Maybe older dogs will help him learn good manners. I wish I had a situation here where I could find some older dogs and good owners.

Can you find a group of doggy owners with some senior dogs to socialize with?


----------



## DarkStars (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you for suggestions! Sounds like a great idea; however I do not know anyone with senior dogs.







I have always tried to socialize him with friends & family members dogs (going to their houses & having them over to mine) but they range in age from 11 months-4yrs old....... we have tried making him 'sit' and 'wait' but he continues to whine and groan and bark.... my nephew came over with his lab a few weeks ago and it took nearly a 1/2 hour for us to get him to a point where he was a little relaxed - the poor lab had her tail btwn her legs looking at my nephew like 'why did you bring me to this crazy dogs house?'. 
Could this have anything to do with him not being neutered? We have an appt for Wednesday with my vet and I think I am going to make arrangements to get that taken care of............


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

We want exciteable dogs like ours to meet dogs that are CALMER than they are, "lower energy" dogs who are more laid-back. They need lots of exposure to such dogs. Seniors are super, if you can find them.

My take on this is: Not so very likely this is a hormonal issue per se, more like an over-excitement, can't-wait-to-play-with-ya kinda issue more related to his general personality and age.

I myself have no dogs to socialize my Grimm with.









I hope that you can find a group through your vets, groomer, or trainer to help your dog learn calmer greeting behavior.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

When I first attended dog training with Quynne she was almost 4 months old as training venues closed between early December until late January. She had had other socialisation in the mean time but not formal training. Anyway, she was perfectly gentle and just quietly interested in the other people and dogs. But at about 5mo when she was familiar with the other dogs she started the vocal, pulling, want to meet you behaviour as soon as we approached the puppy class meeting area. 

The trainer suggested we sit at a nearby seat so she could watch as more puppies assembled. Then, he got the class to practice heeling back and forwards and suggested I do the same from where we were and slowly decrease the distance and then tag on at the end. By then she was less excited and the class proceeded. At the end of the class which was the usual socialisation time she was her normal self. 

I don't know if this helps but classes with experienced "good" trainers do provide opportunity for socialisation under controlled conditions and that applies to dogs of any age.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Very true also Qyn,
Doing some Ob work around the other dogs CAN also work. In the begining it will not be easy as your dog might keep tying to turn his head and or body to see where the other dogs are.

You just keep him moving around and if need be a touch faster pace unannounced turns ect.... and this might calm him also. I did have my husband get some pictures last night from my group class of my Male greeting the new GSD to the group training Orian and on the whole it went very well.


----------



## DarkStars (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you all for your posts! 
Brightelf - Thanks for your suggestion about introducing him to calmer dogs, he hasd 2 doggie pals that are very laid back, but maybe being around them more often and seeing how relaxed they are will rub off on him








Qyn - I also brought Kane to puppy classes at about 4 months old - mostly just for socializing. What did not occur to me until now, is that he would benefit tremendously if I bring him to the next set of classes. I had initially thought I would just do his remaining training myself, because we fell in the 'off season' as well - but just the added socialization would be great for him. I will have to see when the next set of classes start......
Berg - Thank you for your suggestion as well, I will have to try this out on Kane. He picks things up quite quickly & this sounds like a wonderful way to get him to break the initial eruption of excitement! 
Thanks again for all of your input - it is greatly apprecaited! I really LOVE this site - this is my first GSD & it is nice to have somewhere's to come with a wealth of knowledge of the breed!


----------

